

Algolia: Build mobile search/autocomplete that doesn't suck! Demo on AppStore. - jlemoine
http://blog.algolia.com/our-smart-contacts-demo-hits-the-app-store/

======
blacktar
I have a project where this would be useful. I can haz? :)

~~~
jlemoine
Yes for sure, we offer a free license to the 10 first that will ask :)

